# Avent Niplette for Inverted Nipple correction during Pregnancy



## Shirlex (Feb 8, 2008)

Good evening, 
I am 16 wks pregnant & have inverted nipples, would like to breastfeed when the time comes.
I have the Avent Niplette & it says on instructions & on-line that it is safe to use during first 6 months of pregnancy. Would you concur with this advice?
Best Regards
Shirley x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I've not heard of that, I'll try and look into it, but in the meantime, can you show your midwife and see what she thinks?

emilycaitlin xx


----------

